# NAD: Morris Amplification



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, based on a recommendation by @Roryfan I decided to head up to see Glen Morris yesterday (or should I say he decided to see me...a bit reclusive I'm told, haha).
And, as a guest, I couldn't be rude when he asked if I'd like to try one of his prototypes HNG^%$ . Right? Right. I was shocked to hear on the middle setting of my Brian Monty with the knobs rolled back a bit, I nailed a tone that had been eluding me for years. Actually, Glen nailed it. _He_ built the amp and _he_ was adjusting knobs on the amp and my guitar for me.

Glen and I both looked at eachother with our eyes the size of plates. He new the EXACT youtube video I was referring to... it was a Joe Bonamassa blues lick demo where he played through a Lazy J. I ordered a Lazy J20 to get that sound and couldn't dial it in, unfortunately. The perplex'd got it no problem. Glen asked that I demo that tone for his website and play a few licks in that vein, and I was extremely flattered (and immediately nervous, haha) @davetcan - you remember that hunt I was on?

I actually went there to have him repair an amp of mine. I had no intention of buying an amp...but I did. Further, to top it off, we spent about 8 hours together modding/repairing the other amp that he transformed into something very similar to his perplex'd. The amp was virtually unusable and is now incredible (needed an OT swab and a good portion of the guts removed.

So... all in all, I just bought an amp that nails every classic marshall tone PLUS the elusive tweed tone I was after. Oh, did I mention the chime...What?!? It literally rang like a bell..so harmonically rich. I'm not sure if I could get that to come across in a demo vid, but I might try. No amp I have ever played has done that before.

I'm still in awe.

Just so I don't mess up any more info, just check out Glen's facebook page:

Morris Amps

EDIT: It also does the 80s metal and high gain thing damn good too.

*EDIT #2: The larger version of this amp is 30 watts with two output transformers to keep it pure class A with 4/8/16ohm taps and they both have a tube effects loop.*


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Well, based on a recommendation by @Roryfan I decided to head up to see Glen Morris yesterday (or should I say he decided to see me...a bit reclusive I'm told, haha).
> And, as a guest, I couldn't be rude when he asked if I'd like to try one of his prototypes HNG^%$ . Right? Right. I was shocked to hear on the middle setting of my Brian Monty with the knobs rolled back a bit, I nailed a tone that had been eluding me for years. Actually, Glen nailed it. _He_ built the amp and _he_ was adjusting knobs on the amp and my guitar for me.
> 
> Glen and I both looked at eachother with our eyes the size of plates. He new the EXACT youtube video I was referring to... it was a Joe Bonamassa blues lick demo where he played through a Lazy J. I ordered a Lazy J20 to get that sound and couldn't dial it in, unfortunately. The perplex'd got it no problem. Glen asked that I demo that tone for his website and play a few licks in that vein, and I was extremely flattered (and immediately nervous, haha) @davetcan - you remember that hunt I was on?
> ...


Congrats !!!
Now that you got us all curious , will you be able to post a clip of your new baby ?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW!!...now you have TWO amps that get the tones you have been looking for!
CONGRATS! 

I remember that J.B. video.

You must be floating about a foot off the ground now that you have found your elusive tone, especially given the time and energy you have put into the search!

Can you tell us (briefly) about the amps? (e.g., output power, tubes, comb/head, speakers, reverb..) Thanks

ENJOY!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis said:


> Congrats !!!
> Now that you got us all curious , will you be able to post a clip of your new baby ?


I have to wait for it to be built. Shouldn't be too long. About 6 or so weeks.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I have to wait for it to be built. Should be too long. About 6 or so weeks.


Great !!........anxious to hear !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

There must be a Help Line somewhere for those waiting for new amps and guitars.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> WOW!!...now you have TWO amps that get the tones you have been looking for!
> CONGRATS!
> 
> I remember that J.B. video.
> ...


Yeah, I'm pretty happy. Hard to find exact specs online, but I know it's the 15 watt version of the regular perplex'd. Differences that I know of are the single channel versus 3 and 1 el34 instead of 2. Here's the STANDARD perplex'd specs:

_“The Morris Perplex’d is the one. It has an incredible clean channel and can deliver any and every classic Marshall Plexi tone you could want at any volume and at any gain level you desire…with tone that is incomparable. Game Over!!!” – Cliff_

*SPECS*

Three channel, clean, rhythm (w/master), lead (w/master)
Channels are footswitchable (w/leds)
45 watts
Solid state rectification
2 x EL34 output tubes- 4 x 12AX7 preamp tubes
Tube buffered effects loop
4/8/16 output impedance
Custom transformers
Dimensions: (H) 9″ x (W) 26″ x (D) 8-1/4″ (Small British head box size)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> There must be a Help Line somewhere for those waiting for new amps and guitars.


If he didn't turn my other amp into a clone of his perplex'd to tie me over, I'd probably be jonesing a little more. It's not exact, but it's close enough that I feel like I already have one. They will be a perfect compliment to each other in stereo. 

I have to get some greenbacks in my 4x12 before it arrives anyway.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Well, based on a recommendation by @Roryfan I decided to head up to see Glen Morris yesterday (or should I say he decided to see me...a bit reclusive I'm told, haha).
> And, as a guest, I couldn't be rude when he asked if I'd like to try one of his prototypes HNG^%$ . Right? Right. I was shocked to hear on the middle setting of my Brian Monty with the knobs rolled back a bit, I nailed a tone that had been eluding me for years. Actually, Glen nailed it. _He_ built the amp and _he_ was adjusting knobs on the amp and my guitar for me.
> 
> Glen and I both looked at eachother with our eyes the size of plates. He new the EXACT youtube video I was referring to... it was a Joe Bonamassa blues lick demo where he played through a Lazy J. I ordered a Lazy J20 to get that sound and couldn't dial it in, unfortunately. The perplex'd got it no problem. Glen asked that I demo that tone for his website and play a few licks in that vein, and I was extremely flattered (and immediately nervous, haha) @davetcan - you remember that hunt I was on?
> ...


I remember it well 

edit - I had to retract my statement, I was getting Glen confused with Rob Fowler at Classic Amps for some strange reason. (early onset dementia most likely)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty happy. Hard to find exact specs online, but I know it's the 15 watt version of the regular perplex'd. Differences that I know of are the single channel versus 3 and 1 el34 instead of 2. Here's the STANDARD perplex'd specs:
> 
> _“The Morris Perplex’d is the one. It has an incredible clean channel and can deliver any and every classic Marshall Plexi tone you could want at any volume and at any gain level you desire…with tone that is incomparable. Game Over!!!” – Cliff_
> 
> ...


You seem to have omitted the price


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad you found that tone, can't wait to hear the Perplex'd Jr. & Glenn's rework on the other M.

Did you get the Ox 4s in your Monty?

Don't be too hasty to touch that 412, it sounds pretty good as is. When the new head is done, bring it by on your way home. I have a few smaller cabs loaded with an assortment of vintage Celestions for you to plug into.

P.S. I'm MUCH closer to Welland than you are & would be happy to pick the amp up from Glenn. ;-)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> You seem to have omitted the price


I think it's a promotion, but they cost $1850 CAD for now. The 45 watters are $3000USD. You can see what a deal the junior is...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I think it's a promotion, but they cost $1850 for now. The 45 watters are $2750.


That's a very good price.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> That's a very good price.


I thought so too. I enjoyed it so much more than the metroplex that cost twice as much and then convert to US.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Roryfan said:


>


Well that sounds great.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

So is it the Perplex’D Jr that you ended up ordering? Or is it a totally new design?

Congrats and can’t wait to see pics and hear clips


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I think I'm due for a trip to Welland.... going to bring Glenn my '69 20W JMP Trem to see if he can make it less noisy (could also be the wiring in my house and/or proximity to the hydro corridor) and A/B that amp, which has been my gold standard for rock tone, with the Perplex'd Jr.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

weaksauce said:


> So is it the Perplex’D Jr that you ended up ordering? Or is it a totally new design?
> 
> Congrats and can’t wait to see pics and hear clips


It is the perplex'd junior. I couldn't think of anything else I would want in an amp.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty happy. Hard to find exact specs online, but I know it's the 15 watt version of the regular perplex'd. Differences that I know of are the single channel versus 3 and 1 el34 instead of 2. Here's the STANDARD perplex'd specs:
> 
> _“The Morris Perplex’d is the one. It has an incredible clean channel and can deliver any and every classic Marshall Plexi tone you could want at any volume and at any gain level you desire…with tone that is incomparable. Game Over!!!” – Cliff_
> 
> ...



Oops, I got mixed up with the 45/50watt.

The larger version of this amp is 30 watts with two output transformers to keep it pure class A with 4/8/16ohm taps and they both have a tube effects loop.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> Glad you found that tone, can't wait to hear the Perplex'd Jr. & Glenn's rework on the other M.
> 
> Did you get the Ox 4s in your Monty?
> 
> ...


Ha, I'm trying to keep up with texts and the forum. I wish I was 16 and had smaller thumbs.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> Glad you found that tone, can't wait to hear the Perplex'd Jr. & Glenn's rework on the other M.
> 
> Did you get the Ox 4s in your Monty?
> 
> ...


The Ox4s are up for grabs in the FS section along with my phat cats. I really don't need them anymore. I've been afraid to let the phat cats go, but doens't make sense to hang onto them anymore.

Okay, I'll see about stopping by on my way back. My wife wasn't too impressed with my 8am to 10:30pm amp-centered excursion. If I did it again, she'd probably feed my nuts to the new fish. But I can say this - I don't know how you can top perfection. I cannot conceive how I could want more out of the tone I was getting from the amp/guitar/cab combination I had last night.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new gear and tone quest Chuck.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Ha, I'm trying to keep up with texts and the forum. I wish I was 16 and had smaller thumbs.


As my wife likes to say, "Are you sure.....?"

1) 16 year olds not named Trudeau can't afford custom-built PTP amps.

2) Guys with short thumbs can't wrap around the neck to play root notes.

3) Girls notice it when guys have short thumbs.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> As my wife likes to say, "Are you sure.....?"
> 
> 1) 16 year olds not named Trudeau can't afford custom-built PTP amps.
> 
> ...


Ok, I changed my mind.


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

Glen makes killer amps! I have a 2017 GCM-008. I’ve had quite few top name amps such as Wizard, Diezel and Friedman and the Morris trumps them all in my opinion. It’s literally what Friedman’s want to be when they grow up lol . Congrats on the new amp!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Dang, I've been curious about the Morris amps for a few years now. This Perplex'd Jr. ticks off a lot of the right boxes for me.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Scottone said:


> Dang, I've been curious about the Morris amps for a few years now. This Perplex'd Jr. ticks off a lot of the right boxes for me.


If you get a chance to hear one in person, I think it'll take it to the next level. If you're ever up my way, you're welcome to come check it out.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Loudlikelove said:


> Glen makes killer amps! I have a 2017 GCM-008. I’ve had quite few top name amps such as Wizard, Diezel and Friedman and the Morris trumps them all in my opinion. It’s literally what Friedman’s want to be when they grow up lol . Congrats on the new amp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you the guy on TGP who's looking for a perplex'd?


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Are you the guy on TGP who's looking for a perplex'd?


Yes!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I give him a month


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Budda said:


> I give him a month


JIC you're referring to Chuck, I call dibs on his Perplex'd Jr. as that would be faster than ordering my own.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I give him a month


Doubt it 

when I _really_ like something, it stays. 

Glen wanted my guitar and offered me gear over double the value of my Monty new, and I had to turn it down. 

Tone trumps. I would need about $12K-$15K for my monty now that I've heard it's true potential. It sustained for days and rang like a proper bell. I still can't believe what I was hearing. 

Now, all the above being said, if I tried an amp that was better than the perplex'd, I would certainly trade it or sell it to get that amp. All I can say about that though is good luck to anyone who builds amps.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> JIC you're referring to Chuck, I call dibs on his Perplex'd Jr. as that would be faster than ordering my own.


You're going to be waiting around a while


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This might be interesting to some. Looking more from a build/technical standpoint.
Especially about the (unique) specs for his output transformers (near the end of the video).


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

adcandour said:


> If you get a chance to hear one in person, I think it'll take it to the next level. If you're ever up my way, you're welcome to come check it out.


Thanks for the offer...I may take you up on that. Just reviewing what I would need to move to afford this


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

I love my Perplex’d Jr 15 like the one you ordered for $1850. I believe the pricing of the big brother 3 channel 45/50 watt Perplex’d is $3,050 CAD (not $3,000 USD). And the 2 channel version is the GCM-008 for $2750 CAD. I don’t remember the price of the Perplex’d Jr 30...I think $2350. The Perplex’d Jr 15 and 30 are also available as 1x12 combos.

I really have liked the idea of a single-ended Class A amp over the years but then they end up being disappointing in clips or in person. Glen nailed it with the Perplex’d Jr 15! Were you really impressed with how well the master volume works? Such a nice smooth taper for bedroom volumes.

Look forward to hearing clips with you playing.

Glen Morris playing the Jr 15...


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

I found this on another forum...

Have been building a long time with a fairly large pro/semi-pro and just plain enthusiasts clientele. Bringing in some very affordable (still hand wired) single channel amps. Please have a listen and see what you think !!
Two NEW models ;

PERPLEX'D JR. 15 Introductory Price of $1850.00 CDN. Check out Morris Facebook page for up to date stuff.

The Perplex’d Jr.15 is a Single Channel Amp
designed for Club / Recording / Home use.
Pure Class A single ended EL34 tube design means
you get great ‘even order’ harmonics mixed in the output
stage when pushed, that usually are not present. (push/pull output stages
cancel even order harmonics)
Huge Power and Output transformers are at the heart of and make this a Professional amp.
True Point to Point wiring makes the amp breathe with a 3 dimensional
quality, with a less is more approach, for a very ‘open’ sound.
A Tube FX Loop is built in and active, so nothing changes
when you plug in your timed based pedals. The Master Volume design
is the smoothest you have ever used making whisper quiet playing at home
a joy, but with a range that easily takes you up to small club venues.
This design, especially at 15 watts, is meant to be used along with your
Guitar Volume Control when needing super cleans and then
bringing it up to have true tube distortion, while allowing you to play at any
level you desire as if you chose different wattage levels. It’s THAT transparent.
Extra clear, clean headroom is available with the Perplex’d Jr. 30 if so desired.

Features ;
Gain / Treble / Mids / Bass / Master / Presence
1 x EL34
3 x 12AX7
Tube FX Loop
4/8/16 ohm output

21”(W) 10”(H) 8.5”(D)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Doubt it
> 
> Tone trumps. I would need about $12K-$15K for my monty now that I've heard it's true potential. It sustained for days and rang like a proper bell. I still can't believe what I was hearing.


What pups did you end up with?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

filmosound said:


> I love my Perplex’d Jr 15 like the one you ordered for $1850. I believe the pricing of the big brother 3 channel 45/50 watt Perplex’d is $3,000 CAD not $3,000 USD. And the 2 channel version is the GCM-008 for $2700 CAD. I don’t remember the price of the Perplex’d Jr 30...I think $2250 or $2350.
> 
> I really have liked the idea of a single-ended Class A amp over the years but then they end up being disappointing in clips or in person. Glen nailed it with the Perplex’d Jr 15! Were you really impressed with how well the master volume works? Such a nice smooth taper for bedroom volumes.
> 
> ...



To be perfectly honest, I was more impressed with the tone, feel and versatility. It was very responsive. I never say this, but I was so taken by it that I actually played fantastic in front of someone for a change.

The master was a great bonus. It's on par with Fred's of /13, but Fred can't come any where near this amp for the other stuff (and that's saying a lot).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> What pups did you end up with?


You're not going to believe this....

The SAME pups I've been bitching about since I put them in:

seymour duncan SH-4 and the SD APH-1N Alnico II

Glen has specific pups in his LP that have stood out against others, but for some reason mine made the hairs on our necks stand up. If Glen wasn't such a good guy, he'd a probably mugged me for them.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

filmosound said:


> PERPLEX'D JR. 15 Introductory Price of $1850.00 CDN. Check out Morris Facebook page for up to date stuff.
> 
> The Perplex’d Jr.15 is a Single Channel Amp
> designed for Club / Recording / Home use.
> ...


I'm not sure if it's just the way it's written, but this seems to state that Class A and push-pull are mutually exclusive. They are not - you can have a Class A push-pull amp.

He is correct about 'even order' harmonics and SE amps though. Any push-pull amp will cancel those - it's just physics. Parallel SE amps can provide more power while retaining that wonderful first harmonic, but they are never going to be as efficient / powerful as a similarly equipped push-pull amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You mean evh is your off game!?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> You mean evh is your off game!?


This amp does a mean EHV.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> This amp does a mean EHV.


I was referring to you saying you dont play well in front of others, since you have evh licks tucked away haha.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I was referring to you saying you dont play well in front of others, since you have evh licks tucked away haha.


Ah, I read that wrong. I'm tired...:0


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

Morris posted another video of this:






Sounds fantastic!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Glen makes great stuff. Buy Canadian!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I have one of these on order as well  I ordered a week or two after Adcandour so should be coming soon.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

weaksauce said:


> Morris posted another video of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that was me. I don't like my playing, so I didn't post it. I'm going to do a demo during the holidays.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Morris Amps are so awesome. I got my first one a while back now, and it was one of the most intense experiences I had with a piece of gear. I have a prototype head that was essentially the precursor to the creation of his "Classic" model, except with a few more bells and whistles added. My buddy brought it to my jamspace the day he brought me back a jcm800 I had loaded with brand new kt77 tubes and he let me try the Morris. After the very first note I played I knew I absolutely needed to own that amp. Without even plugging in my jcm800 to try it out with the new tube set I offered it up and he accepted. Still one of the best amps I've ever owned or heard. Now I'm awaiting another amp build from him, an xs3 with a couple alterations. I am so excited to get it and just crush some riffs wielding the sonic power of Morris gain!!


----------

